# Webber goes down AGAIN



## radronOmega

Down goes Webber! Down goes Webber! 
Webber goes down in practice with swelling of the knee (690/1150 Xtra Sports reports). This right after the word was Webber had recovered well from the microfracture surgery.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Down goes Webber! Down goes Webber!
> Webber goes down in practice with swelling of the knee (690/1150 Xtra Sports reports). This right after the word was Webber had recovered well from the microfracture surgery.


Too bad, as the Kings could use a healthy C-Webb.

Some players are injury prone(Walton, Chapman, KJ, & Penny, come to mind).


----------



## Johnny Mac

I'm shocked.


----------



## RP McMurphy

Good news for the Kings.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Someone post that picture of the meat fork. This guys done.


----------



## Drewbs

Bad luck for hte Kings.

Losing Vlade, this is going to hurt.


----------



## WXHOOPS

I think this is a report that indicates some swelling in his knee. Have heard nothing that says he "goes down". Granted, swelling in his knee is something significant, but he hasn't "gone down".


----------



## el_Diablo

who needs webber anyway?


----------



## Baron Davis

Good news. Too bad Kings fans. Another playoff exit.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> who needs webber anyway?


Gold.


----------



## rocketeer

is there a link anywhere for this?


----------



## lakegz

sorry, 'couldnt find a bigger one


----------



## Cap

Are you talking about the report that he was kept out of practice because of puffiness yesterday, or is this another incident where he actually went down during practice?


----------



## Pejavlade

i think hes talking about puffiness around hes knee which is ntohing serious accroding to the traning staff but shouldnt take a chance and he should let it rest a little


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Good news for the Kings.


Without Webber the Kings will not make the playoffs in this years West. I have said it repeatedly, injuries will settle the Western conference playoff teams.


----------



## Hibachi!

> The Kings star says the swelling in his surgically repaired knee is only 'minor.'
> 
> By Martin McNeal -- Bee Staff Writer; Published 2:15 am PDT Thursday, October 7, 2004
> 
> 
> Chris Webber missed his second consecutive day of practice Wednesday because of puffiness around his surgically repaired left knee.
> 
> However, Webber said he is not concerned.
> 
> "I'm just being cautious," he said. "It doesn't make any sense to push right now. I'm just going to let the swelling go down. I have no pain at all or soreness, just some minor swelling."
> 
> Both Webber and Kings coach Rick Adelman said it was possible that the power forward could return to practice today.
> 
> Webber's absence combined with the broken hand suffered by Greg Ostertag, and Darius Songaila having to leave to take care of a personal matter depleted Adelman's rotation of big men and in part led to a somewhat abbreviated practice, the coach said.






> "Webb just had some puffiness, no soreness or pain or anything, and (trainer) Pete (Youngman) just felt there was no reason to push it," he said. "Just keep him out, and hopefully, he'll be back (today), and we can go from there."


If this is what you are babbling about... Gimme a minutes while I laugh... 
:laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist

Hmmm

Kings need a center....

Magic trade 

C Andrew Dqlereq+ Tony Battie for

SF Peja Stoja

mwahahahahah

j/k

We would NEVER DO THAT TRADE... I repeat NEVER...

DQ is a TEAM player as weisbrod likes to emphasize.


----------



## Hibachi!

I think Mack Ten has dissociative disorder and his alter ego is RadronOmega, in which they are on totally opposite sides of the spectrum...


----------



## radronOmega

*re*

U sad that ur kings are sinking faster than the Nets?


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> U sad that ur kings are sinking faster than the Nets?


No but if you have a report use the correct information next time...


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Without Webber the Kings will not make the playoffs in this years West. I have said it repeatedly, injuries will settle the Western conference playoff teams.


That team played so beautifully last season when Webber was out. They were on pace to win 60+ games. You don't go from 60+ wins to the lottery in one summer just by replacing Vlade Divac with Greg Ostertag. The Kings will be fine without Webber. With him, they have a problem. It just goes to show how important team chemistry is.

At some point, they're going to have to trade him for whatever they can get for him, which isn't much. They can't afford to keep a guy in their lineup hogging the ball, playing awful defense, and ruining team chemistry.

I'm sure there's a dumb team like the Knicks or the Lakers out there that will trade for Webber just because he's a big name.


----------



## lakegz

The Kings will surely miss "Big-Game" Webber


----------



## Redbled

If he does get hurt, will sure help Brad Miller's fantasy value. Guy could be a stat monster this year. And even if Web's not hurt now, he will be before long.


----------



## hobojoe

Can't say I didn't see this one coming. 



> Another thing I don't understand is the people who say Webber was playing on one leg last season, he'll be healthy this season. He only had like, what 8 months to heal and he still went out there and looked like a gimp? Why is this offseason suddenly going to heal him? I'm no medical expert, but I'll believe he's the old Chris Webber when I see it and not before that time.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1532071#post1532071



> Who says Webber is going to return to his old form and be the player he once was? I for one will believe it when I see it.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1517358#post1517358



> I think Webber's done, personally. He's still a very good passer, but other than that, I don't think he can do anything very well anymore. Sure he can still score, but not as well as a lot of power forwards in the game right now, and not at as a high a percentage. His athleticism is gone, so is his explosiveness, and his defense is comparable with Zach Randolphs at this point. For me to rank Webber in the Top 10 PF's in the league right now, and for me to say the Kings are legitimate title contenders, he has to show me he can still play.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1512322#post1512322


Webber is done. The Kings would be better without him at this point easily.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> The Kings will surely miss "Big-Game" Webber


:laugh: 

Second five-star post of the thread.


----------



## adomis82

Is there any talk of how muchtime he will miss...I have a fantasy draft in 30 min


----------



## Debt Collector

Kings are better off without him. they were last year, they should have traded him when they could have, now even if he was 100 percent healthy they wouldnt get anything for him but bad contracts


----------



## dominikan_balla1

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Hmmm
> 
> Kings need a center....
> 
> Magic trade
> 
> C Andrew Dqlereq+ Tony Battie for
> 
> SF Peja Stoja
> 
> mwahahahahah
> 
> j/k
> 
> We would NEVER DO THAT TRADE... I repeat NEVER...
> 
> DQ is a TEAM player as weisbrod likes to emphasize.


 wtf?:sour:


----------



## adomis82

If anyone hear's anything else about it I'd love to hear it because I'm drafting in like 10 minetues


----------



## Hibachi!

Jesus christ can any of you read?


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Jesus christ can any of you read?


I can read just fine, but I'm not gullible enough to believe everything I read.

You need to read between the lines when a team is talking about a player's health. The next time you see a player get injured, pay attention to how long the team *says* he'll be out, and how long he's *actually* out. If you follow a bunch of injuries over the next couple of years, you'll realize that injuries are almost always worse than a team lets on. There are plenty of reasons why a team would bend the truth a little bit. They need to sell tickets, so they don't want to demoralize the fans. If they're desperate to trade for an injury replacement, they don't want other teams to know they're desperate.

You also need to consider Chris Webber's history here. This is a guy who got hurt almost a year and a half ago. He stayed out for eight months, and even when he came back, he wasn't the same. Now, his knee is *still* sore. If you don't think that's really bad news for Webber, I don't know what to say. I'm betting Webber will miss a ton of games this year.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> I can read just fine, but I'm not gullible enough to believe everything I read.
> 
> You need to read between the lines when a team is talking about a player's health. The next time you see a player get injured, pay attention to how long the team *says* he'll be out, and how long he's *actually* out. If you follow a bunch of injuries over the next couple of years, you'll realize that injuries are almost always worse than a team lets on. There are plenty of reasons why a team would bend the truth a little bit. They need to sell tickets, so they don't want to demoralize the fans. If they're desperate to trade for an injury replacement, they don't want other teams to know they're desperate.
> 
> You also need to consider Chris Webber's history here. This is a guy who got hurt almost a year and a half ago. He stayed out for eight months, and even when he came back, he wasn't the same. Now, his knee is *still* sore. If you don't think that's really bad news for Webber, I don't know what to say. I'm betting Webber will miss a ton of games this year.


I totally understand that, but what are you babbling about with the whole how much time he actually misses and how much they say he'll miss... It's not like they are saying he will be out for so and so weeks, they are saying he will miss a couple days of practice... That's not very broad, if Webber misses the whole off-season, then you people can babble... what I don't understand is this... 



> Down goes Webber! Down goes Webber!
> Webber goes down in practice with swelling of the knee (690/1150 Xtra Sports reports). This right after the word was Webber had recovered well from the microfracture surgery.


As if he was playing in practice then fell in pain during practice... 




> Someone post that picture of the meat fork. This guys done.


Self explanitory



> Webber is done. The Kings would be better without him at this point easily.


Another self explanitory



> Is there any talk of how muchtime he will miss...I have a fantasy draft in 30 min


Unless your fantasy draft points consist of practice points, not much.

The guy missed some PRACTICE... We talking bout PRACTICE. Not a GAME, PRACTICE... If he misses the rest of the off-season it's something to worry about, but we are talking about 2 days of ****ing practice...


----------



## hobojoe

SacKings, you're truly in denial about the situation. No crap it's just practice, but the fact that his knee is still not well should tell you something. It's not going to happen, Webber will never be the same again, I guarantee it. I know he's your favorite player and all, but it's time to start facing reality-- Webber is _still_ not healthy a year and a half after an injury, without even playing for a good majority of those 18 months.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

He's finished. Expect a Hakeem-esque dropoff when/if he comes back.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Webber's not hurt. He just needs a little time out...


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I totally understand that, but what are you babbling about with the whole how much time he actually misses and how much they say he'll miss... It's not like they are saying he will be out for so and so weeks, they are saying he will miss a couple days of practice... That's not very broad, if Webber misses the whole off-season, then you people can babble... what I don't understand is this...


They're saying he'll miss a couple of days of practice, but I predict he'll sit out a good part of training camp. Like I say, players are almost always out more than the team says they'll be out.

For the record, I agree with you that Webber isn't "done," but I think he's never again going to be the player that he was three years ago. He'll be the same gimpy Webber that he was during the spring. That's not the worst thing in the world, but when you have a guy who isn't a star anymore, who is hurting team chemistry, and who has an enormous contract, you really need to dump him for whatever you can get for him.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Webber's not hurt. He just needs a little time out...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: That brightened up my day


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> That team played so beautifully last season when Webber was out. They were on pace to win 60+ games. You don't go from 60+ wins to the lottery in one summer just by replacing Vlade Divac with Greg Ostertag. The Kings will be fine without Webber. With him, they have a problem. It just goes to show how important team chemistry is.
> 
> At some point, they're going to have to trade him for whatever they can get for him, which isn't much. They can't afford to keep a guy in their lineup hogging the ball, playing awful defense, and ruining team chemistry.
> 
> I'm sure there's a dumb team like the Knicks or the Lakers out there that will trade for Webber just because he's a big name.


I agree. Last season they were doing great with Brad Miller starting. He fit into their style of play and team chemistry was not a problem. IMO, Brad Miller is a more efficient player than Webber. He showed his passing skills last season and he put up some monster stats in some games. He was an excellent rebounder and didn't have to be a number one option. 

IMO, Peja would've been great in the postseason if Webber wasn't there to ruin the chemistry.


----------



## Hibachi!

No, he won't be the same player ever again. And I don't think he will ever be 100% again. I don't agree that he is some gimp. I will actually need to SEE him play this season in order to dub him a gimp for THIS season...


----------



## Drewbs

he tried to come back too early last season. He should have just parked his *** at home until the offseason. Even had Sac gotten passed the T'Wolves, they would've lost against hte Lakers...


----------



## Cap

It is irresponsible to say Webber destroyed the Kings chemistry (when he came back late in the season) when you're ignoring the Kings' tough schedule to end the year, Miller and Bojax being out most of that time due to injuries, and the fact that Peja just doesn't shoot as well as the 2nd option. Those things are beyond Webber's control. The Kings are not a better team without Webber. Without Webber they might not make the playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> It is irresponsible to say Webber destroyed the Kings chemistry (when he came back late in the season) when you're ignoring the Kings' tough schedule to end the year, Miller and Bojax being out most of that time due to injuries, and the fact that Peja just doesn't shoot as well as the 2nd option. Those things are beyond Webber's control. The Kings are not a better team without Webber. Without Webber they might not make the playoffs.


Agree 100%... Wow... Is this the twilight zone?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Webber's not hurt. He just needs a little time out...


COOOOOOOOOOOOLD BLOOOOODED


----------



## Drewbs

No heres the thing....

When Webber is healthy, the Kings are simply one of the best teams int he NBA.

When Webber is out, the Kings have enough talent to do well and make the playoffs and do decently.

When Webber is injured, tries to come back with a gimp leg and tries to be well... himself, except with a gimp leg, then Webber is a cancer. Not a bad one mind you, because his will to win and intensity is unquestionable, but he didn't come back slowly, he just rushed back and trying to play like he used to which doesn't work when your injured.

He should've been in no rush to come back.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> No heres the thing....
> 
> When Webber is healthy, the Kings are simply one of the best teams int he NBA.
> 
> When Webber is out, the Kings have enough talent to do well and make the playoffs and do decently.
> 
> When Webber is injured, tries to come back with a gimp leg and tries to be well... himself, except with a gimp leg, then Webber is a cancer. Not a bad one mind you, because his will to win and intensity is unquestionable, but he didn't come back slowly, he just rushed back and trying to play like he used to which doesn't work when your injured.
> 
> He should've been in no rush to come back.


I'll give Webber about an 80-85% of his former self is where he is at right now... He will never ever be 100%... But an 85% Webber is better than alot of players you can throw out there... And better than alot of starting PF's...


----------



## Drewbs

Yeah, but Webber last season looked about 60-70%, taking 15-20 shots a game.

Not the type of shape you want to be in when your in the western conference semifinals.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Yeah, but Webber last season looked about 60-70%, taking 15-20 shots a game.
> 
> Not the type of shape you want to be in when your in the western conference semifinals.


Webber played quite well in the game 7... Hell he was the only one performing that game...


----------



## Drewbs

Yeah thats true. 

Still Webber should not have rushed his comeback.


----------



## Hibachi!

C-Webb practiced today...



> Rick Adelman sat down with Kings.com after Thursday training camp practice to talk about the preseason and a variety of other things. Here's what he had to say:





> Kings.com: Did Chris sit out any part of practice?
> 
> 
> Adelman: “He didn’t sit out anything, he did every drill and everything we did he went through. We’ll see how he reacts tomorrow.”


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Preseason_QA_with_Coach_Adelm-119276-58.html


----------



## JoeD

What the hell is with throwing up random percents of where Webber is at? And acting like you got a clue if he is done? We don't get nearly enough info to diagnose his health. Just wait and see.


----------



## HKF

Hmmm... if you think the Kings are better w/o Webber, frankly, you know very little about the NBA. 

If you think Brad *"First Half Only"* Miller is going to do anything in the playoffs, again you haven't been watching basketball, the last 3 years. 

The Kings need Webber. Even if he is only 50%, he's still better than going with Old Man Divac or Ostertag. If he is gimpy, I would just bring him off the bench. 

If the Kings fancy even remotely competing for the chip, they know they need him. 

The what have you done for me lately NBA crowd is amazing. Please people pull out some playoff video.

Brad Miller? Oh god.


----------



## doctor_darko

Hong Kong Fooey, I have to completely disagree with your last post (the one about Brad Miller and C-Webb).

You see, in basketball, as in most other sports, there is this thing called chemistry. To be a successful team, you have to have good chemistry among your players. You don't need to have superstar players to win; you could win with good players and GREAT teamplay. 

I'm sure you heard the saying "A team of champions is no match for a champion team". Think about it.

Why do you think the Pistons won the title in 2004 again "superstar" Lakers? Why do you think Puerto Rico beat USA in the Olympics? Why do you think Argentina won the gold medal in Athens? The answer is simple: TEAMPLAY, brother.

So how does this fit with Chris Webber and Kings last-year playoff performance? Simple, Chris completely ruined the chemistry of that team. 

Forget about the Webber's stats, they mean nothing in the context. Instead of Vlade being the instigator of offence, it became Webber. He had to get the ball on almost every possession. That, my friend, led to less cutting by Peja and other players, bad passes and quick offense for the opposing teams. The Kings offense completely broke down (and Webber wasn't exactly stellar on defence either).

It think this record speaks for itself:

Kings record without Webber: 44-15
Kings record with Webber: 11-12

Cheers


----------



## Hibachi!

That could partially be contributed to Brad Millers elbow bursitis, Bobby Jackson missing every one of those games, Peja not fitting the second fiddle, Vlade tiring out, and Doug Christies worsening plantar fascitis...


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>doctor_darko</b>!
> Hong Kong Fooey, I have to completely disagree with your last post (the one about Brad Miller and C-Webb).
> 
> You see, in basketball, as in most other sports, there is this thing called chemistry. To be a successful team, you have to have good chemistry among your players. You don't need to have superstar players to win; you could win with good players and GREAT teamplay.
> 
> I'm sure you heard the saying "A team of champions is no match for a champion team". Think about it.
> 
> Why do you think the Pistons won the title in 2004 again "superstar" Lakers? Why do you think Puerto Rico beat USA in the Olympics? Why do you think Argentina won the gold medal in Athens? The answer is simple: TEAMPLAY, brother.
> 
> So how does this fit with Chris Webber and Kings last-year playoff performance? Simple, Chris completely ruined the chemistry of that team.
> 
> Forget about the Webber's stats, they mean nothing in the context. Instead of Vlade being the instigator of offence, it became Webber. He had to get the ball on almost every possession. That, my friend, led to less cutting by Peja and other players, bad passes and quick offense for the opposing teams. The Kings offense completely broke down (and Webber wasn't exactly stellar on defence either).
> 
> It think this record speaks for itself:
> 
> Kings record without Webber: 44-15
> Kings record with Webber: 11-12
> 
> Cheers


Apparently, you didn't pay enough attention to the playoffs, because the Lakers were close to losing all 3 series before losing to the Pistons. They didn't blow away the Rockets or Spurs and were a Sam Cassell injury away from playing a Game 7 in Minnesota. 

Brad Miller for the last 3 years has broken down after the All-Star game. He is not conditioned to play well into May and June. His history is speaking for itself here. Team Chemistry wouldn't have helped against the Mavs last year without Webber, because they lose without him. 

So you can trump Brad Miller (who is one of the most overpaid players in the game), but the facts are, Miller is one of the best first half of the season players in the NBA. If Webber is hurt for a good portion of the year, the Kings will be severely handicapped in an improving WC.


----------



## doctor_darko

Hey SacKings, it's not like all these things happened all of a sudden. After all, since Webber came back, the Kings played 35 games (correct me if I'm wrong). And they played bad for the entire duration. 

And I don't think it's a coincidence that the Kings downfall started when Webber came back.

Cheers


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>doctor_darko</b>!
> Hey SacKings, it's not like all these things happened all of a sudden. After all, since Webber came back, the Kings played 35 games (correct me if I'm wrong). And they played bad for the entire duration.
> 
> And I don't think it's a coincidence that the Kings downfall started when Webber came back.
> 
> Cheers


So Webber caused all those injuries?


----------



## John

lol. People should understand that it's not the swelling in his knees, it was that if he is swelling in the practice, how can Webber play through the season? NBA nite in and nite out games?

lol, play a couple games aginst Martin then his knees need some long rest!


----------



## doctor_darko

Hey Hong Kong Fooey,

I'm not overrating Brad Miller. Not at all. I am simply stating the value of teamplay (that was ruined by Webber's return).

By the way, the Kings could've easily lost the Dallas series too. You do realise that Kings won 3 games by a point. What would've happened if the games went the other way?

Not that it matters now anyway. When Chris came back, all started going downhill. I don't believe that to be a coincidence. I think you're overrating Webber.

Regards


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> So Webber caused all those injuries?


no but the guy is doctor darko?

Scurb Doctor, why pay attention?


----------



## doctor_darko

HKF: You said: <i>"So Webber caused all those injuries?"</i>

You've completely misunderstood me. All I'm saying is that the Kings play went down as soon as Webber came back. That's all.

Cheers


----------



## doctor_darko

<i>"Scurb Doctor, why pay attention?"</i> What do you mean (by "why pay attention" bit)?


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Brad Miller for the last 3 years has broken down after the All-Star game. He is not conditioned to play well into May and June. His history is speaking for itself here. Team Chemistry wouldn't have helped against the Mavs last year without Webber, because they lose without him.
> 
> So you can trump Brad Miller (who is one of the most overpaid players in the game), but the facts are, Miller is one of the best first half of the season players in the NBA. If Webber is hurt for a good portion of the year, the Kings will be severely handicapped in an improving WC.


first half of the season - 15, 10.8, 4.7 in 38.3 minutes.
second half of the season - 12.1, 9.2, 3.5 in 32 minutes.

so yeah his numbers went down the 2nd half of the season, but his numbers were still pretty good. he also played less minutes and with webber back, he dropped down one spot as a scoring option. i think those two things had a lot more to do with his stats falling than his conditioning did.

the kings don't need to have webber be a superstar for them to make noise in the playoffs. they just need webber to realize that he is no longer a superstar. if he focuses on just being a good post threat and even more of a threat passing the ball to the kings great shooters, the kings will be in good shape. if webber really does go down, it hurts the kings chances of going deep in the playoffs, but they will still be a very good team and expect a breakout year from songalia.


----------



## HKF

I would agree with you rocketeer, if the last two years in the playoffs with the Pacers he wasn't a total non-factor. He has been a non-factor after the all-star break for the last 3 years. I won't be surprised when it happens again this year. 

I also agree with you about Webber moving down to the 3rd-4th option on the team now. That would be best.


----------



## Cap

> You've completely misunderstood me. All I'm saying is that the Kings play went down as soon as Webber came back. That's all.


Except that's not true. If you followed the Kings closely during the year, you'd realize that they were slowly getting worse. Once Bojax and Miller went down, only then did Webber return, with a brutal schedule to boot. Bad luck and bad timing, pure and simple. 

And how is it Webber's fault if Peja or any other Kings player isn't cutting when he has the ball? That makes little sense. I would have had Webber play a more sporadic role offensively (not the clear #1 option in other words, since he was definitely limited physically), but by no means did he "destroy" chemistry. And that said, the Kings were still 3 points away from the WCF without Bobby Jackson.


----------



## droppinknowledge

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> who needs webber anyway?


:laugh: 


cwebb has swelling in his knee. It's still sore from surgery last year. he came back too soon cause of the playoffs and damaged it worse


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> If this is what you are babbling about... Gimme a minutes while I laugh...
> :laugh:


:rofl: :laugh: :rofl: :laugh:
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Wait a minute when was the last time Webber played a full season? I'd be worried about this.


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> No heres the thing....
> 
> When Webber is healthy, the Kings are simply one of the best teams int he NBA.
> 
> When Webber is out, the Kings have enough talent to do well and make the playoffs and do decently.
> 
> When Webber is injured, tries to come back with a gimp leg and tries to be well... himself, except with a gimp leg, then Webber is a cancer. Not a bad one mind you, because his will to win and intensity is unquestionable, but he didn't come back slowly, he just rushed back and trying to play like he used to which doesn't work when your injured.
> 
> He should've been in no rush to come back.


I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## doctor_darko

To EHL:

You said: <i>And how is it Webber's fault if Peja or any other Kings player isn't cutting when he has the ball? That makes little sense. </i>

It actually makes a lot of sense. Webber was out for a LONG time. He needed time to get back into the game flow, that's just common sense. However, since he immediately became the number 1 option, the entire team suffered as a result. 

<i>I would have had Webber play a more sporadic role offensively (not the clear #1 option in other words, since he was definitely limited physically) </i>.

I completely agree. Webber could have been useful for Kings when he came back, if he accepted the fact that he is NOT 100% and stopped acting like a franchise player. I reckon the Kings should have gradually introduced Webber into the line-up. Make him get used to the Kings, not the other way around. Make him play the Kings game. Unfortunately for the Kings, that's not the way it went.

Cheers


----------

